# Google Play Downloads Slooooooow



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Am I the only one experiencing extremely slow google play downloads? I tried updating 4 apps last night and it took me 30 minutes. Non of the apps were over 3mbs. I tried on Wifi and 4g, neither seemed to improve the speed.

This is a common issue for me, I see it nearly everytime I update an app. Everything else downloads fast, but google play goes slooooow.

Anyone else experience this?

I notice it often when I install a new ROM, if I don't use TiBu, it takes an hour or two to download all 150 or so apps. I know I have a lot of apps, but it shouldn't take that long IMO.


----------



## KRUSH101 (May 2, 2012)

It's right in the middle of google I/O. Everybody is downloading from google play right now! And they are doing background upgrade stuff. Just wait it out a week and all will be well.


----------



## T1.8matt (Nov 28, 2011)

its been doing that to me for over a month. mainly when i fist load up a rom. takes at least 15-20 minutes for it to get back to somewhat normal speeds.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Yea this issue has been persistant for me for several months actually, I just finally decided to post about it.

I have to assume I am not the only one because my Nexus 7 and my Galaxy Nexus both experience this issue. I have tried different WiFi and 4G LTE connections, I never get good speeds.

Is it just me or shouldn't a 465kb app be downloaded at the blink of an eye? Instead it often takes atleast 30 seconds to download it, and that is only if I keep the phone awake and watch it.

On top of all that sometimes when I download my apps after installing a ROM it will sit there with 100+ apps in the queue and nothing downloading.

Just curious...

P.S. Listened to some streaming music on the new Google Music All-Access and the songs were skipping, strong 4G LTE signal in tow. Am I being throttled by Google?


----------



## Bungle (Jun 28, 2012)

Just posting to say it's not just you. I have noticed this for a while too. Sometimes I end up rebooting just to stop them from slowing everything down while allegedly downloading.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

Stuff downloads at an average speed of 500KB/s on my phone with Verizon Wireless. Which is really slow considering my data speed, I just figured the Play Store was limiting to 500KB/s for bandwidth reasons from so many users. Still, doesnt take that long to download stuff since most things are only a few MB.


----------



## jerrycycle (Jul 30, 2011)

xda-developers - View Single Post - [KERNEL] [GPL][GN] franco.Kernel r378 -> 4.2.2 | r364 -> 4.2 | r300 -> 4.1 http://bit.ly/10ExMI5

This isn't a new issue as stated in the links posting.


----------

